# Elektronikas forums >  Sprieguma regulatora shēma ar mainīgu polaritāti

## masp

Sveiki, kāds var pamest shēmu kā uztaisīt  līdzstrāvas ; sprieguma regulatoru no 24v uz 12v ar nosacījumu, ja mainās ieejas sprieguma polaritāte mainās arī izejai, vajadzīgs elektromotoram, strāvas stiprums ap 1A. Mans variants ir apmēram šāds, varbūt galīgi garām, kāds var pakomentēt?

----------


## masp



----------


## flybackmaster

google AC sprieguma regulatorors uz LM317 

vel vieglak izmanto bipolaro zenerdiodi

lai izejas spriegums butu sinus  , izmanto emitera atkartotaju no rezistora dalitaja

----------


## krabis

Ja slodze elektromotors ar darba strāvu 1 A, tad palaišanas brīdī strāva būs vismaz 5 A, ja paredzēta reversēšanās darba laikā, strāva var pārsniegt pat 10 A. Gan 78, gan LM izlīdīs ārā kurinātāji.

----------


## M_J

Ar analogajiem sprieguma stabilizatoriem tur viss vājprātā karsīs. Vajadzēs milzīgus radiatorus lai to lietu nodzesētu un ar visu to visticamāk, ka tur viss ātri izbeigsies. Nav jau īsti skaidrs mērķis, ko grib sasniegt, bet izskatās, ka no 24V ir jāvada 12V elektromotors ar reversu. Es skatītos uz specializētajām mikroshēmām, kas tieši paredzētas šādām vajadzībām ar pilnu tiltu izejā, PWM un strāvas kontroli, piemēram STA6940 (viens no pirmajiem Googles rezultātiem), vai, ja grib pa vienkāršo, tad bez jebkādas elektronikas, vienkārši ieslēdzot virknē ar motoru jaudīgu rezistoru, kā tas tiek darīts vienkāršjos mašīnu apsildes ventilatoru ātruma regulatoros.

----------


## masp

ac sprieguma regulatorors uz LM317 derēs paldies, ar strāvas stiprumu būšu pārspīlējis izrādās.

----------

